# Problems with Seagate



## virent (Sep 28, 2005)

Copied my HR10-250 original drive to a brand new Seagate barracuda 7200.9 500GB drive using the dd command. Both drives were on cable select.

dd -if=/dev/hda -of=/dev/hdd bs=1024k

131,072 records in and out. Took about 2 hours to copy.

When I put the new Seagate 500GB drive in the TIVO i get the "Welcome, Powering up Screen" . Looks like the drive is not booting up. Left the drive as cable select, even tried with jumper to master, still same problem.

Anybody have success with these new seagate drives, is it that they require more power to spin up than TIVO supplies?
Original TIVO drive works like a charm.

Help


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I would copy the drive using MFSTools not DD, as you will only be using 250gb of the available capacity otherwise. MFSTools should be faster too.

The boot CD from www.mfslive.org should be all you need.


----------



## virent (Sep 28, 2005)

I tried using mfslive 1.0 CD but could not get it to work.

backup -qTao -/dev/hda | restore -s 128 -r 4 -xzpi -/dev/hdd

keeps giving me the syntax of backup and restore command. Thats why i had to use dd.

First time i used dd to copy the drive i then immediately tired to use 

mfsadd -r 4 -X /dev/hdd 
but kept getting message with syntax of the mfsadd command.

I looked at the partitions and I seem to have 13 of them starting with 
1. Apple
.
.
.
10 MFS MFS application 512 MB
11 MFS MFS media 103.0 GB
12 MFS MFS app region 2 512 MB
13 MFS MFS media region 2 128.1 GB


----------



## virent (Sep 28, 2005)

When i tried the mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hdd (lowercase -x)

i get error message

mfsadd invalid argument reading volume header

what do the /Newapp Newmedia options do?

also what if i the expandroot /dev/hdd command?


----------



## virent (Sep 28, 2005)

New drive is on cable select and Primary Master.
mfsinfo /dev/hda 

gives me voulme header corrupt.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

virent said:


> backup -qTao -/dev/hda | restore -s 128 -r 4 -xzpi -/dev/hdd


You need to insert spaces between the '-' and '/' as follows:-

backup -qTao *- /*dev/hda | restore -s 128 -r 4 -xzpi* - /*dev/hdd

In this case the '-' is used to denote stdout/stdin rather than being the indicator for a switch. Confusing, I know


----------



## virent (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks will try that. Also i noticed that when i boot from the MFSLIVE 1.0 CD the boot messages have the following information for the new seagate 500GB drive on hda

hda: cannot use LBA48 - capacity reset from 976773168 to 268435456
hda: 268435456 sector (137439 MB) w/16384 KiB cache CHS=C0801/255/63 UDMA(100)

I am using AMD 1600+ motherboard(4 years old) and bios sees the drive as 500GB.

Is there any other boot CD I need to use or should I run this on an intel system.

Thanks


----------



## virent (Sep 28, 2005)

It was the mfslive 1.0 CD, does not enable LBA48 for drives > 137GB.
Used LBA48 4.04 CD from DVR Upgrade and works like a charm.

Thanks everybody.


----------

